# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  busco empresa de transportes para movilizar productos agricolas

## MVALDIVIEZO

Agronegocios Mundo Verde esta en busca de empresas de transportes que operen en el norte del pais para servicios de carga de productos agricolas interesados escribir al correo escrito lineas abajo. 
estare atento a sus comentarios. 
Ing.Marlon Valdiviezo Atiaja 
Gerente General De Agronegocios Mundo Verde S.A.C 
cel: 970941113 
rpm: *0357481 
email: mvaldiviezo1586@hotmail.comTemas similares: Busco proveedores-importadora canadiense interesada en nuestros productos agricolas Busco Productos Para China BUSCO TERRENO AGRICOLA PARA ALQUILER DE EMPRESA IMPORTANTE Busco proveedor confiable de almendra de Sacha Inchi para empresa procesadora de Snacks. Busco produccion agricola-importadora canadiense interesada en nuestros productos agricolas

----------

